# South Africa: Financial Assurance for Spouse in 2018



## DTWilliams (Feb 8, 2018)

Hello, my name's Dillon Williams. I'm applying for a relative's visa to be with my spouse in Cape Town for the next few years. I've got two questions. First is in regards to financial assurances. It says the requirement is R8500 per person. Does this mean that my spouse has to have a minimum salary of R8500 for me to come or a minimum salary of R17,000 (R8500 for me and R8500 for her). Her gross salary is above the requirement but after taxes it's a bit less. Will my application be dismissed because of this? 

I'm also employed through a foreign, online education company not based in South Africa. Can this, my income, be included in the financial assurance section? If not is there a waiver I can fill out if my wife's income alone is slightly less than R17,000 and where do I find it? 

Regards,
Dillon Williams


----------

